# Guinness Black Lager



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I just read a report that Guinness is introducing a new beer. It is called Guinness Black Lager. Apparently it is available in Europe, but will be coming to the states in September.

It is a cold brewed Lager style beer, but made with the dark roasted barley instead of a lighter barley like other beers.

Has anyone tried this or seen this anywhere. As a fan of Guinness (although I am partial to where I get it, and how it is poured (should take about 119 seconds to pour it right)) I would be very interested in trying this.

I saw on one review that people have been seeing it in Chicago and New York, so just wondering if anyone has seen/tried it yet?

If not, I'll give my review come September.

-Andy


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah we have it here....i have not tried it as i do not like my guinness any way other than on tap. I have not heard good things about it from my friends who have tried it. maybe someone in chicago could ship you a 6 pack for review if you would like.... not sure how to ship liquids though.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Andy, thank you for informing me about one more thing to spend my money on! I love Guinness and I too am now excited to try this...once it hits my part of Texas...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Stick to the original....

Give it a try but IMO not nearly as good as plain ole Guiness.


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

Excited to try as well....Love me some Guinness!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I believe this came out today. I need to locate it asap.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Never cared for dry stout. Now a nice Breakfast or Oatmeal Stout & we're talking!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Update: Finally found some at my favorite booze store last night. Chilling down in the fridge, will post a tasting report this weekend.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I had it earlier this month and I was a little past tipsy when I got to that table at the tasting. What I do remember though is that I liked it but I liked the normal Guinness better.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> not sure how to ship liquids though.


Very carefully.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I enjoyed it a lot, actually. However I LOVE lager and I dislike Guinness.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized I never posted my update.

Overall impression is it is just ok. It is dark in color, but not really dark like a guinness or other stout/porter. 

It reminds me sort of like a Smithwicks, but a little different taste. Can't really put my point on it. I bought a six pack and a month later I still have 3. Not my go to lager or dark beer. 

Stick with original.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

I tried it and was not keen on it. Tasted similar to normal Guinness but watered down. I do like the normal Guinness as well as Harp lager but not their black lager.


----------

